# Help kawasaki prairie jetting



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

wats up every1 im new to the site and cant find much on the prairies but found alot of useful info! i just snorkeled my 2005 prairie 700. I think its runnin rich maybe?:thinking: i ran 2 inch pvc all the way for intake and it also has an hmf pipe and k+n filter. Wen i turn the 90 at top of snorkel toward me it will only run around 35mph and start spitting and popping. Wen i turn it around to wher air is pushed thru to the air box it jumps up to about 60-65 mph no spitting and popping til i let off and it back fires. Im running stock jets now and need advice wher to start to get me going????! got a big ride coming next weekend wanna show off snorks! And is it ok to ride like this tomoro???


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Get you a Dynojet kit for it...I can't remember the jet sizes in the kit for the 700's Its been a while since I have done a 700. But yes...it is rich. make sure its cool and check your front plug and see what color it is?


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

ok just ordered dyno jet kit. and will check plug tomorrow and post.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

sounds good....Did you get the PM I sent you? 

Here is a link that may help you some as well

http://www.mudanddirt.com/shop/prairie_jetting/


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

yes and pm sent


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

front plug was black and jets in it now are 138f,142r


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

After you get your kit let me know what size jets come in the kit...I can get you a good starting point. I have only jetted a handful of 700 so I can't remember....maybe jetted like 5 of them.


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

ok im frustrated wit this **** snorkel! ive tried 124f 128r, 122f 126r, 126f 130r, and its still runnin worse than it did with the stock jets and needles! but plugs are brownish like suppose to be! it wont go past 35mph no matter wat u do wit these settings! then i put it back to stock and it will run about 60 if u turn the 90 on top frontwards to catch air but plugs show its rich this way! idk wat else to do thinkin bout goin back to stock air intake!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I answered your PM....I know it can be frustrating....but I have been able to help a lot on here. Its very hard for me since I can't ride and hear it run first hand. Everyone I have helped has turned out very well. We will get it..it may take a little time...but I promise I will try my best over the phone. After you read my pm let me know he answers to the questions... We get it right:bigok:

The thing is from reading above again...its sound likes it falling on its facing at 35 mph which means it rich. But if its popping a lot it could be a little lean as well. What I am starting to think is it may not be getting enough air for some reason...just a thought. Reason is when the snorkel is turned towards you and your going up the road its hard for it to pull air cause the air is passing by and its flowing the opposite direction...know what I mean? Let me talk to a buddy of mine today and see what he says on his.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

dont give up on bootlegger he's good at this .he helped me with my buddies brute .took a couple times but we got it where it needs to be


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

blue beast said:


> dont give up on bootlegger he's good at this .he helped me with my buddies brute .took a couple times but we got it where it needs to be


Thanks!


----------



## prairie700 (Jul 27, 2010)

NEW PROBLEM!!!!! My left front tire wont spin its in a bind the right one is working fine I cant get the left cv axle out either! any ideas


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I replied to your PM....try that. You more than likely have to pull it apart and see whats going on with it.


----------

